# What have I been missing at Harbor Freight?



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

One of the experiences that I've been missing in my life has been fulfilled. In all my years I've never been in a Harbor Freight store. Not a conscious choice, just never an opportunity. Yesterday that empty hole in my life was filled when I noticed a store had opened in a near by mini mall.

Now that I've been through one and looked over the things I'm interested in (BS, spindle sander, router, DP, etc) I'm fairly positive I won't be buying any power tools or accessories that one usually expects to exhibit a reasonable degree precision manufacturing and quality control. But there might be other things that are worth venturing in for. For example I did find a pack of 36 acid brushes for three bucks. I figured that was a fair price to up grade my stick and finger glue spreading technique.

So what consumables or accessories does anybody favor HF for?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

clamps and casters


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sanding belts, angle grinders. I have been using the 5 speed drill press of theirs for quite a while now.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I primarily use my paws as a glue applicators.

I buy the 3 mil and 5 mil nitrile gloves at HF when they are on sale/ coupon. Good buy there i think.

I use the purple hvlp guns that go on sale for $9.99. I get very nice results from them.

Lumber crayons come for HF as well.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't buy their sandpaper (unless you've never used sandpaper before then you won't be disappointed). 
The metal clamps are flimsy but worth the price. The plastic clamps are garbage. They have a wood handled pull saw with a carbon steel blade for about $7 that is a good buy. The plastic handled pull saw is meh. The nitrile/latex gloves are okay. The link belts are a solid deal. Mechanic types seem to like their ratchets, apparently they are quite tough.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

HF items are really hit or miss. The two power tools that have yet to "fail me for the last time" are my 3 gallon air compressor and HVLP. The other two (planer and reciprocating saw) is a "good enough for what I needed it for job", but if I were to do it all over again, I'm inclined to buy up for all 4 options.

I went through a craze when I first discovered HF and went crazy amassing my clamps (F-style, pipe, and hand screw), "consumables", and "freebies" and have enough to last me for a while. Case in point, I have more than enough LED flashlights scattered around my house and car, that my kids routinely dismantle them for fun. True there are gems, but be warned that you have to look through the individual quality. That in turn made it extremely time consuming for each acquisition. Take for instance the F-style clamps. I wrote a review of the F-style clamps and described my hesitation in recommending them a few years back. Ultimately it depends on your objectives with HF.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd wondered about the clamps. They seemed considerably less stout than the Irwins I use but for the price point they could almost be considered 'consumables'. I'll have to look at the HVLP gun next time I go by. That's something I've been meaning to try.

I looked at a 300# rated mobile base kit with my jointer in mind. Might take a closer look next time I go by also.

The store is two businesses down from the fabric store my wife uses so it's at minimum a diversion from buttons and bows for me.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> I d wondered about the clamps. They seemed considerably less stout than the Irwins I use but for the price point they could almost be considered consumables . I ll have to look at the HVLP gun next time I go by. That s something I ve been meaning to try.
> 
> I looked at a 300# rated mobile base kit with my jointer in mind. Might take a closer look next time I go by also.
> 
> ...


I believe they are in the process of changing over their F-style clamps from from pot metal bars to one with a more finished black metal. The HF HVLP is the same gun as the low end HVLP Rockler sells. A few extra jars from Rockler makes a big difference in my workflow.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

> I d wondered about the clamps. They seemed considerably less stout than the Irwins I use but for the price point they could almost be considered consumables . I ll have to look at the HVLP gun next time I go by. That s something I ve been meaning to try.
> 
> I looked at a 300# rated mobile base kit with my jointer in mind. Might take a closer look next time I go by also.
> 
> ...


If you like Irwins then you should love the HF clamps. Every one of my Irwins, bought when Home Depot had them on clearance before switching to another brand, were crap. They all slip. The HF clamps, the larger ones and the F style ones, are quite good, never slip. Their c-clamps are good as well.

I also have had completete satisfaction with my HF 2HP dust collector, pneumatic framing nailer, 16ga finish nailer, 12" 3/4HP drill press, 4 1/2" angle grinder, 12" disk sander and some of their hand tools. Hand tools like wrenches and rachets are just something you have to be able to look at and know the difference between polished junk and rough finished tough tools. I've had really poor quality tools from companies like Klein and Cresent as well because I trusted the brand name and didn't scrutinize them as well. So, buyer beware, is always the best rule.

I don't have a HF 16 drawer, 34" tool chest made by General , but plan to get one some day, Looks like perfectly good quality and about 25% less $ than comparable competetion.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

The only power tools I have bought at HF is a right angle drill (the "expensive" one), a side grinder, and a dust collector. I went to their web site to see the breakdown and to see if they had bearings, of which they did - not sleeves. The drill finally expired after three years. The acid brushes are a real deal, since the big box stores want 25 cents a piece - no brainer. Chip brushes by the box are another deal.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey crank49, I will most probably get a lot of heat for this, think I care - hah! Your Hillary words are spot on, as I think she should be put so far back into prison sun light would have to be pumped in to her.


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

Zip-ties, any type of gloves, and tarps. They are all disposable. I had good luck with the solid(foam filled?) wheelbarrow wheel when I replaced the the original. Works perfectly.

+1 on Crank, and Jimbo.

Tim


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

You have been missing out on the opportunity to go through the return process after you have been in the middle of a project and had your harbor freight (?whatever) fail. You get to spend your hard earned extra time off and you get to spend $$ on gasoline to go back and wait in line for a full refund on that lifetime guaranteed pc of crap that was such a good deal.
(before everybody gets bent, it was just a humor! although a bit of the truth depending on what you buy)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

The drill press table is a gem and priced less than the parts to build one.

OSS sanding sleeves are good quality, the rest of their abrasives are not.

The interlocking foam mats are nice and cover most of my shop floor.

Nitrile gloves are good.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I too bought the gloves for finishing.
I've bought a number of small F clamps that serve me well.
I'm having good luck with the 2 hp dust collector. Eventually I will remove the filter bag and vent fines outside.
I bought the little pin nailer and though I don't use it often, it works well so far.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Bill, Be sure to check your air pressure with the pin nailer. 125 psi blew the seals out of mine. I know, it says don't exceed 90 psi


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Love my 2HP DC (way sturdier than I thought, nice heavy construction), and just recently bought the 95607 8" x 12" mini-lathe. It's surpsingly solid, there's no play when aligning the tail-stock, and the spur lines up with the live center quite nicely. It's pretty wimpy in terms of power, but for what I'm using it (pens, tap handles) it's working great. Their $70 set of turning tools are performing quite nicely, too.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Like everyone has said, it is hit and miss. I bought a friend the Ocsilating spindle sander for his birthday, and it really worked quite well…..it was one of those deals that the sander is made under multiple names and colors but HF was the cheapest…..another friend saw it and bought one and his is distinctly lower in power.

Like it has been said, the clamps are great, sandpaper the absolute worst I have ever seen, drill bits are good, be skeptical of anything with a cord, but hammers ok and very reasonable…...so look over anything you buy closely, shower when you get home, and NEVER use the bathrooms.
Mike


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

HEY! Wait just a minute!!! The bathrooms at our local HF are pretty darned clean. 
My narrow crown stapler still works, the DC with good bags has been just fine, the hammer drill pokes holes in stuff (with quality bits), chip brushes, etc.
The purple spray guns do a great job for the money as well.
Bill


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> You have been missing out on the opportunity to go through the return process after you have been in the middle of a project and had your harbor freight (?whatever) fail. You get to spend your hard earned extra time off and you get to spend $$ on gasoline to go back and wait in line for a full refund on that lifetime guaranteed pc of crap that was such a good deal.
> (before everybody gets bent, it was just a humor! although a bit of the truth depending on what you buy)
> 
> - jbay


*Well on the Funny Side* , I returned a 12"SCMS fully assembled without the box and got in and out with a New one in about 20min. time . The replacement is still working 4 years later and adjustments are still dead on. 
Also went to replace a 8" Drill Press that had a Bent Pulley right out of the box , they took the pulley off the store model and replaced it for me right in the store , it's not a high end DP but it does cuts holes.
I have a lot of the F Style clamps and like them as much as the Bessie's I have since I haven't had the need to put 300 lbs. of clamping force on anything yet.

Now Sandpaper and Saw blades and most any other cutting blade or tool Except for the Japanese Pull Saw are for the most part JUNK.

But then I don't like to buy any tool unless I can touch it first , unless I have already had the tool before.
If you see it , touch it and buy it and it is Junk , Your Bad.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

> HEY! Wait just a minute!!! The bathrooms at our local HF are pretty darned clean.
> My narrow crown stapler still works, the DC with good bags has been just fine, the hammer drill pokes holes in stuff (with quality bits), chip brushes, etc.
> The purple spray guns do a great job for the money as well.
> Bill


YOU WENT IN THERE? OMG BILL…quick , take 14 showers using lye soap, have two colonoscopies, burn those clothes, eat a case of Olives, and wear yellow socks for a month!!!


----------



## ch241232 (Jun 29, 2016)

I've heard good things about the dust collector and oscillating spindle sander. 
I own a pancake compressor. mine broke but I may be able to fix it. I also own a disc/ belt sander. it's not exactly a precision machine but I love it for the price. and the abrasives it came with are actually decent. the clamps are great for the money. the metal ones are anyways.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Damn HF… just got the flyer in the mail today and it has a 25% off coupon good only on July 4th… and all I need from there at the moment is a few 6×48" sanding belts…. grrr…..

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't do it, don't buy sandpaper from HF.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Don t do it, don t buy sandpaper from HF.
> - Rick M.


The sanding belts (6×48") I've been getting from there have worked just fine… and actually have held up better than some much more expensive brand name ones obtained from the Borg. The 10" PSA discs seem to have held up quite well also. Never tried any of their other sandpaper stuff, and doubt I ever will!

Maybe I'll pick up one of them 18ga nailers that are on sale now… about $15 with the coupon ;-)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I use their 4×24 belts for my Ridgid oscillating sander and they work pretty good. I bought their sandpaper once. Once and I still have some left. Not sure why, every time I use one sheet it clogs up and I throw it away so not sure why I still have some.

Other than that, I consider HF for "disposable" items. However, their turbine HLVP sprayed does work pretty well.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Don t do it, don t buy sandpaper from HF.
> - Rick M.
> 
> The sanding belts (6×48") I ve been getting from there have worked just fine… and actually have held up better than some much more expensive brand name ones obtained from the Borg. The 10" PSA discs seem to have held up quite well also. Never tried any of their other sandpaper stuff, and doubt I ever will!
> ...


I have had one of the 18 ga. nailers for a few years now and it works just as good as my buddies Porter Cable but then I don't run hundreds of nails thru it a day either.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What's the verdict on their shop vac? Couldn't be any worse than the two Shop Vac (brand) I had that crapped out as soon as the warranty was over.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a few of their products--right angle drill for sanding on the lathe and a 6" bench buffer, small tarps (use and chuck em type thing), moving blankets, and do think their free 4 inch round metal trays are nice. The two power tools run warm, are louder than expected, and seam to be just out of spec based on the eccentric nature.

I did go there for small items as mentioned above but was surprised to find out that a lot of stuff at my HF is actually higher than Menards, Home Depot, or Lowes on some of those cheap items so don't go in too often. Typically I would go in when my wife went in to shop next door but more times than not just go to Bed, Bath and Beyond with the wife instead of HF.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Let's see..I have one of their 8" mini lathes, a self darkening welding helmet, a 1300# electric hoist, about 8- 6" digital calipers, about 20 free flashlights, about 10 free digital VOM meters, a 90 degree drill I use for sanding, a dovetail jig, many safety glasses ($2), many tubes of 5 minutes epoxy ( buy it when it is 99 cents), a 1 1/2 ton aluminum floor jack, lots of paint brushes,, lot of air fittings ( only buy the ones with 4 balls in them), lots of their gloves, some clamps, DeStaco type clamps, two 4 1/2 " angle grinders, 2- 18 V drills, two of the carbide faced donut grinding discs, and a combo air staple/ nailer.

I am pretty happy with all these things. I do not like their sandpaper or cutting tools like drills. I call their tools unfinished tools because often you have to remake or add to them to make them reliable..like their dovetail jig. I had to do a lot of work on it but it is very good now!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> What s the verdict on their shop vac? Couldn t be any worse than the two Shop Vac (brand) I had that crapped out as soon as the warranty was over.
> 
> - Rick M.


I have had a Shop Vac Brand 16 Gal. 6 1/2hp for over six years now and it is still running fine. I keep the filter cleaned regularly and also use the bag as well and it just keeps on Sucking.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Gloves
2 inch air powered die grinder

12 inch disk sander. (green one with tilt locks on both ends of the table)
20 oz gravity feed HVLP gun (the purple one with a regulator on the handle)


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Before you go buying from Harbor Freight, you might want to check the same tools at your local box store many times Homedepot has better deals and offers than HF. Any power tool you buy from HF you have to take into consideration that they are disposable tools. If it's spindle sander you're wanting you might find the Rigid spindle / belt sander combo sold at Homedepot a better deal.


----------



## Dinsmore_Woodworking (Aug 30, 2016)

I went through the typical obsession that I feel a lot of people go through when they first discover Harbor Freight.
I wanted to buy a ton of their stuff but after a visit to the store that lasted an hour or so, I came out with a small tire for a lawn mower.

Years later and I won't shop anywhere else for casters. Their prices are so low that I can justify any supposed lack of quality.

They are a great place for the little things, like bits and wrenches, cheap router bits, etc.

I know some people that absolutely refuse to admit that they can find anything of decent quality at Harbor Freight, but they never seem to actually shop there. I'm sure it's that whole brand preference/store loyalty thing.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been told the mechanics tools (sockets, wrenches, ratchets, etc) at Harbor Freight are equal to any produced in China and the cheapest and come with lifetime warranty. Now only if their woodworking tools were that good.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

> Years later and I won t shop anywhere else for casters. Their prices are so low that I can justify any supposed lack of quality.
> 
> - Brandon


I've only been back in there once since I originally posted this. But I did notice their caster selection was pretty good. I made a mental note to stop in the next time I go by and look for some to make a mobile base for my bandsaw.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

I like some of the consumables - zip ties, nitrile gloves, acid brushes.

Their Pittsburgh Professional impact sockets and attachments have worked flawlessly for me on my Milwaukee M18 impact.

I own a few of the specialized automotive tools and they work great.

I have tried a Central Machinery pneumatic framing nailer which worked great initially but within an hour started misfiring almost every nail. I returned it and got a Bostich.

Lately, I've been looking at the HF mobile bases.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Their gloves are a good buy and hold up well. I buy their CA glue and i like the small tubes of Epoxy. I only buy it when it is 99 cents… but you use up every bit of it and it come out quickly from those little tubes.

Jim


----------

